# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  ExpressBusin tulevaisuus

## Zambo

Sivusilmällä olen seurannut kuinka Suomen tunnetuin bussibrändi elää matalalentoa. EB:n nimi tarkoittaa monelle samaa kuin pikavuoro ja nimen rahallinen arvo tänäkin päivänä on merkittävä. Tuotemerkki kuitenkin nahistuu käsiin. Vuosien aikana firmoja on lähtenyt pois, mutta kukaan ei ole herännyt tekemään yhtään mitään, eikä varmaan edes miettimään syitä.

Mukana on 3 merkittävää linja-autoyritystä Vainio, Paunu ja Savonlinja eli aivan mahtava kokemus linja-autoliikenteestä Suomessa. Mutta onko ko. firmoilla niin alkeellinen liikkeenjohto-osaaminen, että edelleenkin vaan seurataan sivusta, sormi suussa, mitä tapahtuu.

Tuorein esimerkki ystävältäni: "Jos ostaa netistä bussilipun välille HKI-TRE ja nousee kyytiin Vantaalta (500m) HKI rajan jälkeen, joutuu maksamaan lisämaksun. Reittini ei vastaa matkalipussa olevaa."

Paunu siis taistelee Onnibussia vastaan vain samoilla kohdeväleillä mitä OB ajaa. Miksi ei osata (ei varmaan ole haluamisesta kyse) myydä tarjouslippuja esim. Tampere - Lentoasema välille ja saada uusia matkustajia myös omille reiteille. Tämä malli nostaa entisestään halpabussien suosiota ja halua saada niitä uusille reiteille.

Kun huomasin, että EB on sponsorina maikkarin ohjelmassa Tanssii tähtien kanssa ajattelin, että nyt on tilaisuus julkaista jotain uutta, mutta EI EI EI. Olisivat edes uudistaneet/virkistäneet EB:n ilmeen.

----------


## Allison

Pitää muistaa, ettei uudenlaisesta toimintamallista ole ollut yksimielisyyttä vanhojenkaan toimijoiden keskuudessa.

----------


## JaM

> Mukana on 3 merkittävää linja-autoyritystä Vainio, Paunu ja Savonlinja eli aivan mahtava kokemus linja-autoliikenteestä Suomessa. Mutta onko ko. firmoilla niin alkeellinen liikkeenjohto-osaaminen, että edelleenkin vaan seurataan sivusta, sormi suussa, mitä tapahtuu.


Savonlinjasta en tiedä, mutta epäilen, että ainakin Vainion ja Paunun olisi viisainta pistää tässä kohtaa Vainion ja Paunun suvut ulos yritysten vastuuhommista taka-alalle ainoastaan omistamaan, samalla kun palkkaisivat ulkopuoliset ammatti-ihmiset tuomaan systeemit tähän päivään. Niin pitkää kun noiden firmojen johtotasolla on tyyppejä, jotka kaihoten muistelevat mitä heidän esi-isänsä tekivät joskus vuonna miekka ja kivi ja yrittävät säilyttää siitä sen mikä säilytettävissä on niin huonosti käy. 

Turku-Helsinki välillä tämä näkyy parhaiten siinä mitä tänä päivänä tekee Pohjolan Liikenne ja mitä tekee Vainio. Pohjolan Liikenne on mielestäni aika onnistuneesti noukkinut halpabussipuolelta sen mikä siellä on hyvää ja toimivaa ja liittänyt sen kallisbussipuolen traditioon. Niinpä kutsuisinkin Pohjolan Liikennettä hybridibussiyhtiöksi, jollaiseksi Vainion, Paunun, Savonlinjan ja varmasti muutaman muunkin vanhan pelurin tulee pyrkiä jos haluavat ja aikovat selviytyä.

----------


## bussifriikki

ExpressBusin uskottavuutta ja merkittävyyttä musertaa myös se, että EB-kalustolla ajetaan ihan tavallisiakin pikavuoroja ja jopa vakio- tai U-vuoroja. Samoin express-vuoroilla voi nähdä bussin yhtiön omissa väreissä.

Jotta EB säilyy merkittävänä tekijänä vielä tulevaisuudessa, olisi tarpeen uusia koko ilme, lisätä alennuslippuja, ja modernisoida kalusto OB:n ja ennen muuta PL:n tasoiseksi (WLAN, pistokkeet, inforuudut).

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pitää muistaa, ettei uudenlaisesta toimintamallista ole ollut yksimielisyyttä vanhojenkaan toimijoiden keskuudessa.


Minusta tuntuu, että monopolissa tai rajoitetussa kilpailussa eläneet firmat eivät oikein ymmärrä rajakustannuksen käsitettä: Jos firma X liikennöi busseilla väliä Helsinki-Tampere-Helsinki, ja lipun normaalihinta on 20 euroa (Matkahuollon haun perusteella normaalihinta näyttää olevan 27 euroa) ja autossa on 20 matkustajaa koko matkan ajan. Vuoron bruttotulot ovat 20*20 eur = 400 euroa, mikä saattaa tehdä vuorosta kannattavan.

Oletetaan että tuo 20 euroa on sellainen lipunhinta, jolla kyytiin saa ns. pakkokäyttäjät. Jos liikennöitsijä haluaisi 10-20 lisämatkustajaa kyytiin, pitäisi lipun hinnan olla selvästi tuota 20 euroa halvempi, jotta nimenomaan autolla kulkevia saataisiin houkuteltua kyytiin. Bussin kapasiteetti on noin 45-60 istumapaikkaa.

Mä luulen, että ongelma on nyt siinä, että keskiverto liikennöitsijä kuvittelee, että noille 25-40 tyhjälle istumapaikalle lipun myyminen 5 eurolla olisi "raskaasti tappiollista, kun nyt lipunhinta on 20 euroa". Kun ei ymmärretä sitä, että bussin ajaminen tyhjänäkin välillä Helsinki-Tampere maksaa melkein saman kuin sen ajaminen täytenä, joten bussi kannattaisi houkutella täyteen vaikka 1 euron voitolla viimeisestä paikasta.

Jos 1 euro lisää omaan pussiin = 1 euro vähemmän rahaa kilpailijan pussiin.

Miksikö epäilen, etteivät liikennöitsijät osaisi laskea marginaalikustannuksia: 1) Tähän asti ei ole tarvinnut. Viime vuosikymmenten liikennelupajärjestelmä (l. de facto yksinoikeusjärjestelmä) takasi liikennöitsijöille melko vakaat tulot ja kun kauko- ja vakiovuoroliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät ilmeisesti ole ainakaan kasvaneet, joten juoksevien kulujen ja kaluston uusimisen kulut taisivat olla ne liiketoiminnan määräävät kulut, johon lippujen hinnat piti sovittaa aiempien vuosien kokemusten perusteella arvioidun matkustajamäärän mukaan.

2) Alalla ei ylipäänsä ole vaikuttanut viime vuosina olleen minkäänlaista posittivista henkeä ennen Onnibussin tuloa markkinoille. Vai mistä kertovat tälläiset kommentit, jonka suuntaisia ovat viime vuosina erityisesti bussiliikennöitsijät runsaasti toistaneet:"Toisin kuin lentoliikenne, linja-autoliikenne ei ole ollut kasvava ala." tai "Linja-autoliikenne on Suomessa auringonlaskun ala." Voittaja-asenteesta? No ei. Tappiomielialasta? Kenties...

----------


## MJG

> Minusta tuntuu, että monopolissa tai rajoitetussa kilpailussa eläneet firmat eivät oikein ymmärrä rajakustannuksen käsitettä: Jos firma X liikennöi busseilla väliä Helsinki-Tampere-Helsinki, ja lipun normaalihinta on 20 euroa (Matkahuollon haun perusteella normaalihinta näyttää olevan 27 euroa) ja autossa on 20 matkustajaa koko matkan ajan. Vuoron bruttotulot ovat 20*20 eur = 400 euroa, mikä saattaa tehdä vuorosta kannattavan.
> 
> Oletetaan että tuo 20 euroa on sellainen lipunhinta, jolla kyytiin saa ns. pakkokäyttäjät. Jos liikennöitsijä haluaisi 10-20 lisämatkustajaa kyytiin, pitäisi lipun hinnan olla selvästi tuota 20 euroa halvempi, jotta nimenomaan autolla kulkevia saataisiin houkuteltua kyytiin. Bussin kapasiteetti on noin 45-60 istumapaikkaa.
> 
> Mä luulen, että ongelma on nyt siinä, että keskiverto liikennöitsijä kuvittelee, että noille 25-40 tyhjälle istumapaikalle lipun myyminen 5 eurolla olisi "raskaasti tappiollista, kun nyt lipunhinta on 20 euroa". Kun ei ymmärretä sitä, että bussin ajaminen tyhjänäkin välillä Helsinki-Tampere maksaa melkein saman kuin sen ajaminen täytenä, joten bussi kannattaisi houkutella täyteen vaikka 1 euron voitolla viimeisestä paikasta.
> 
> Jos 1 euro lisää omaan pussiin = 1 euro vähemmän rahaa kilpailijan pussiin.
> 
> Miksikö epäilen, etteivät liikennöitsijät osaisi laskea marginaalikustannuksia: 1) Tähän asti ei ole tarvinnut. Viime vuosikymmenten liikennelupajärjestelmä (l. de facto yksinoikeusjärjestelmä) takasi liikennöitsijöille melko vakaat tulot ja kun kauko- ja vakiovuoroliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät ilmeisesti ole ainakaan kasvaneet, joten juoksevien kulujen ja kaluston uusimisen kulut taisivat olla ne liiketoiminnan määräävät kulut, johon lippujen hinnat piti sovittaa aiempien vuosien kokemusten perusteella arvioidun matkustajamäärän mukaan.
> ...


Homma menisi noin, jos hinnoittelulla ei olisi ohjausvaikutusta. Maailma ei kuitenkaan ratkea pelkällä rajakustannusanalyysillä eikä muutenkaan pelkällä kustannusten optimoinnilla, vaan tuottopuoli pitää sekin ottaa huomioon.

Jos bussifirma X säännöllisesti dumppaisi jäljellä olevat jakkarat, edessä olisi hyvin nopeasti hintaeroosio. Osa niistä 20 euron vakimatkustajista siirtyisi hyökkäämään laiturille halpaehdoilla silläkin riskillä, että joskus jää kyydistä. Jonain päivänä keskihinta olisikin enää vaikkapa 15 euroa 20:n sijaan, jolloin pitää jostain saada se 100 euroa korvatuksi. Pitää saada myydyksi vitosen lippuja esimerkiksi 20 kappaletta. Jos se ei onnistu, halpalippujärjestemään siirtyminen tuottaa negatiivisen rajahyödyn.

Tästähän on esimerkkinä vaikkapa Finnairin takavuosien stand by -hinnoittelu alle 26-vuotiaille. Kun muutama kuukausi oli kulunut, ei juuri kukaan alle 26-vuotias enää halunnut kulkea muilla kuin stand by -lipuilla. Homma haudattiin aika nopeasti.

----------


## iiko

EB:n imago on oikeasti vähän niin sun näin. Joku kulahtanut tähti kuten Pelle Miljoona (saivat varmaan halvalla) hokemassa telkussa, että "siististi cool" ei ainakaan minua hetkauta suuntaan eikä toiseen. Ei ainakaan luo mielikuvaa jostain dynaamisesta ja muuntautumiskykyisestä firmasta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Homma menisi noin, jos hinnoittelulla ei olisi ohjausvaikutusta. Maailma ei kuitenkaan ratkea pelkällä rajakustannusanalyysillä eikä muutenkaan pelkällä kustannusten optimoinnilla, vaan tuottopuoli pitää sekin ottaa huomioon.
> 
> Jos bussifirma X säännöllisesti dumppaisi jäljellä olevat jakkarat, edessä olisi hyvin nopeasti hintaeroosio. Osa niistä 20 euron vakimatkustajista siirtyisi hyökkäämään laiturille halpaehdoilla silläkin riskillä, että joskus jää kyydistä. Jonain päivänä keskihinta olisikin enää vaikkapa 15 euroa 20:n sijaan, jolloin pitää jostain saada se 100 euroa korvatuksi. Pitää saada myydyksi vitosen lippuja esimerkiksi 20 kappaletta. Jos se ei onnistu, halpalippujärjestemään siirtyminen tuottaa negatiivisen rajahyödyn.
> 
> Tästähän on esimerkkinä vaikkapa Finnairin takavuosien stand by -hinnoittelu alle 26-vuotiaille. Kun muutama kuukausi oli kulunut, ei juuri kukaan alle 26-vuotias enää halunnut kulkea muilla kuin stand by -lipuilla. Homma haudattiin aika nopeasti.


Tämä on tosiaan ilmeinen riski, jos tuota rajakustannushinnoittelumallia lähdetään toteuttamaan liian jäykästi. Kuitenkin dynaamisella hinnoittelulla näköjään saadaan tehtyä kannattavaa liiketoimintaa siinä missä kiinteillä hinnoillakin, toimiva hinnoittelumalli vaan sitten lienee jokin muu kuin tuollainen lähtöpäivää kohti tasaisesti laskeva. Mutta ei tämä minusta riitä todistamaan vääräksi sitä perusajatusta, että kilpailuilla markkinoilla muuten tyhjäksi jäävä paikka on minimikatteellakin myytynä aina euro kilpailijan taskusta omaan taskuun.

Eri matkustajaryhmillä lienee myös hyvin erilainen hintajoustokäyttäytyminen. 18-26-vuotiaiden Suomen sisäisessä liikenteessä tekemistä lentomatkoista lienee huomattava osa vapaa-ajan matkoja esim. opiskelupaikkakunnalta vanhempien luo. Tietysti tuon ikäiset tekevät jonkin verran jo työhön liittyviä kokous- yms. matkoja (työperäisiä matkoja liikennetutkimusten kielellä). Bussimatkustajissa taas kuvittelisin olevan enemmän säännöllisesti matkustavia, jotka joka tapauksessa hankkivat lipun, jos se ei ole kohtuuttoman kallis autoiluun nähden.

----------


## tkp

Yksi syy EB:n jäämiselle taka-alalle on varmaan se, että nettiliput ostetaan Matkahuollon nettisivuilta ja tätä myöten MH on noussut enemmän julkisuuteen. Kahden brändin ylläpitäminen ei varmaankaan ole järkevää.

----------


## Zambo

> Yksi syy EB:n jäämiselle taka-alalle on varmaan se, että nettiliput ostetaan Matkahuollon nettisivuilta ja tätä myöten MH on noussut enemmän julkisuuteen. Kahden brändin ylläpitäminen ei varmaankaan ole järkevää.


Koko järjestelmän (myyntikanavat, tuotteistaminen, markkinointi) paketoimiseen tarvittaisiin osaava tiimi. En tiedä, mutta epäilen, että EB:n markkinoinnissa ei ole mitään suurempia visioita, joita suunniteltaisiin pitkällä aikavälillä. Silloin tällöin istutaan alas liikennöitsijöiden kesken ja yritetään saada kaikille sopiva päätös aikaan (Tarkan Tiketistä ei kait saatu sitäkään, kun autoissa on teipattu eri alkaen hinnat). 

Pohjolan Liikenne on ilmeisesti poistumassa EB:sta kokonaan, mahtaisikohan sillä olla jokin herättävä vaikutus vai jatketaanko edelleen kohti auringonlaskua?

----------


## sm3

EB:n Youtube kanavalle ilmestynyt iso läjä uusia mainosvideoita, ExpressBus BussinessClass otsikolla ovat, ei kuitenkaan taida tarkoittaa mitään todellista, kuten muutosta palveluntasossa tai muuta vaan samoja jo tiedettyjä juttuja. Yritystä löytyy, mutta kuinka pitkälle se vie niin...

Liittyvät tähän kampanjaan vissiin:
http://www.expressbus.fi/fi/bussinessclass/
Youtubissa:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGf...p5-uu8PKxAp4UQ

----------


## iiko

> EB:n Youtube kanavalle ilmestynyt iso läjä uusia mainosvideoita, ExpressBus BussinessClass otsikolla ovat, ei kuitenkaan taida tarkoittaa mitään todellista, kuten muutosta palveluntasossa tai muuta vaan samoja jo tiedettyjä juttuja. Yritystä löytyy, mutta kuinka pitkälle se vie niin...


Tuntuu Businessclass-termin väärinkäytöltä. Minusta tuosta voi rivien välistä lukea seuraavasti: "Meidän autoissa on enemmän jalka- ja tavaratilaa kuin OnniBusin Astromegoissa". Yhtään kalustokuvaahan ei missään näkynyt.

----------


## Pulustaja

On ihan hyvä, että joku lähtee jonkinlaisella luxus-konseptillakin liikkeelle - vaikka no, ehkei keskimääräinen EB-auto nyt niin kauhean luxus ole. EB kun ei tule koskaan pärjäämään pelkillä halpalipuilla paljon kustannustehokkaampia Astromegoja vastaan. Idea on hyvä: isketään sinne, missä OB ei ole vahva (matkustusmukavuus, lentokentät, satamat, lapset, lemmikit). 

Keinot ovat kuitenkin aika laimeat: EB:n keihäänkärkenä markkinoinnissa näyttää olevan netisivut, eikä minusta tuo etusivun banneri ole kauhean vakuuttava. "Klikkaa tästä, valitse paras BusinessClass-video ja voita bussi päiväksi!" Kuinkahan moni edes tietää, että ExpressBusilla on omat sivut? Ei tuosta bannerista edes oikein käy selville BusinessClassin idea.

Eiköhän nykyajan Internet-markkinoinnissa suurin vaikutus ole kuitenkin sosiaalisella medialla: Facebook ja Instagram. OnniBusilla on Facebookissa 62 292 tykkääjää ja Instagramissa 942 seuraajaa. ExpresssBusilla vastaavat luvut 2 170 ja 188. 

Kovin on laimeaa yhä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tuntuu Businessclass-termin väärinkäytöltä. Minusta tuosta voi rivien välistä lukea seuraavasti: "Meidän autoissa on enemmän jalka- ja tavaratilaa kuin OnniBusin Astromegoissa". Yhtään kalustokuvaahan ei missään näkynyt.


No kyllähän nuo OB:n Astromegat ovat jalkatiloiltaan yms. tilaratkaisuiltaan lähinnä karjankuljetusluokkaa, ei taida halpalentoyhtiöiltäkään ilmassa löytyä yhtä ahtaita matkustustiloja, ei ainakaan Ryan Airilta, jota takavuosina tuli käytettyä reittiliikennematkailuun varsin usein...

----------


## vesa.

> EB kun ei tule koskaan pärjäämään pelkillä halpalipuilla paljon kustannustehokkaampia Astromegoja vastaan.


Kerrotko enemmän tuosta kustannustehokkuudesta? Mutua vai perustuuko tarkempaankin laskelmaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerrotko enemmän tuosta kustannustehokkuudesta? Mutua vai perustuuko tarkempaankin laskelmaan?


Asian toteaminen ei tarvitse kauhean hienostuneita laskelmia. Kaluston pääomakustannukset ovat tyypillisesti alle 10% linja-autoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksista. 2-kerrosbussi maksaa melkein tuplasti 1-kerrosbussiin verrattuna, mutta sillä saadaan kuljetettua melkein samoilla muuttuvilla kustannuksilla melkein tuplasti matkustajia. Isoin ero muuttuvissa kustannuksissa taitaa olla 2-kerrosbussien isojen matkustajamäärien vaatimat erilliset lastaajat Kampissa. Muuttuvien kustannusten osuus kokonaiskustannuksista taas on tyypillisesti 70 - 80% luokkaa.

----------


## MJG

> No kyllähän nuo OB:n Astromegat ovat jalkatiloiltaan yms. tilaratkaisuiltaan lähinnä karjankuljetusluokkaa, ei taida halpalentoyhtiöiltäkään ilmassa löytyä yhtä ahtaita matkustustiloja, ei ainakaan Ryan Airilta, jota takavuosina tuli käytettyä reittiliikennematkailuun varsin usein...


Tämä voi olla OB:n kompastuskivi, kun talous taas joskus lähtee nousuun. Jos ja kun firman profiili on halpamatkustusta toimittava karjavaunu, sellaisen kysyntä nousukausien aikaan voi hyvinkin leikkaantua. Leikkaantuminen voi olla yllättävän nopeaa, koska kuluttajamarkkina on vaikeasti ennustettava ja nettiaikaan aika nopeakäänteinen. 

Tilanteenhan voi yrittää pelastaa bisnesluokan sijaan ensimmäisellä luokalla: Otetaan Astromegan peräpäästä penkit pois ja rakennetaan sijaan sikaosasto nahkasohvilla ja konjakkikaapilla.

----------


## vesa.

> Asian toteaminen ei tarvitse kauhean hienostuneita laskelmia. Kaluston pääomakustannukset ovat tyypillisesti alle 10% linja-autoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksista. 2-kerrosbussi maksaa melkein tuplasti 1-kerrosbussiin verrattuna, mutta sillä saadaan kuljetettua melkein samoilla muuttuvilla kustannuksilla melkein tuplasti matkustajia. Isoin ero muuttuvissa kustannuksissa taitaa olla 2-kerrosbussien isojen matkustajamäärien vaatimat erilliset lastaajat Kampissa. Muuttuvien kustannusten osuus kokonaiskustannuksista taas on tyypillisesti 70 - 80% luokkaa.


Jos asia olisi noin yksinkertainen niin juurikaan mitään muuta kalustotyyppiä, kuin kaksikerrosbussia, ei käytettäisi maailmalla kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä. Vaan taitaapa olla tuloissa ja menoissa melkoisen monta muuttujaa. Mutta se siitä -  jokainen huomoikoon ne omissa liikenteissään omilla tavoillaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä voi olla OB:n kompastuskivi, kun talous taas joskus lähtee nousuun. Jos ja kun firman profiili on halpamatkustusta toimittava karjavaunu, sellaisen kysyntä nousukausien aikaan voi hyvinkin leikkaantua. Leikkaantuminen voi olla yllättävän nopeaa, koska kuluttajamarkkina on vaikeasti ennustettava ja nettiaikaan aika nopeakäänteinen.


Tutkimuksissahan me kyllä vastaamme, että pitää olla laatua, mutta siellä kaupan broilerisuikalehyllyn luona tai bussilippunettikaupassa valitsemme kuitenkin edullisimman vaihtoehdon  tai niin moni valitsee, ettei meidän pienessä Suomessamme oikein ole kysyntää muulle.




> Jos asia olisi noin yksinkertainen niin juurikaan mitään muuta kalustotyyppiä, kuin kaksikerrosbussia, ei käytettäisi maailmalla kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä. Vaan taitaapa olla tuloissa ja menoissa melkoisen monta muuttujaa. Mutta se siitä -  jokainen huomoikoon ne omissa liikenteissään omilla tavoillaan.


Riippuu liiketoimintamallista. OB hinnoittelee lippunsa niin, että se suuri auto myös saadaan täyteen. Perinteisellä konseptilla staattisten, korkeiden hintojen maailmassa ei olisi tietenkään järkevää investoida kalliimpaan kalustoon, kun pienempikin kalusto kulkee puolityhjänä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos asia olisi noin yksinkertainen niin juurikaan mitään muuta kalustotyyppiä, kuin kaksikerrosbussia, ei käytettäisi maailmalla kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä. Vaan taitaapa olla tuloissa ja menoissa melkoisen monta muuttujaa. Mutta se siitä -  jokainen huomoikoon ne omissa liikenteissään omilla tavoillaan.


Itse auton kustannusrakenne on näinkin yksinkertainen. Mutta nämä muut muuttujat tulevat sitten liiketoimintakonseptista. Jos kaksikerrosbussin hyödyt halutaan realisoida, niin matkustajia pitäisi olla koko lailla säännöllisesti kyydissä enemmän kuin mitä tavalliseen yksikerrosbussiin sopii. Tämä vaatimus on aika vaikeasti täytettävissä, jos liikennöitsijä pyrkii verkostossa kattavuuteen ja tiheään vuoroväliin. Ja maailmalla taas henkilöstökustannukset ovat yleensä Suomea pienempiä, ihan Euroopassakin.

Mutta voi asiassa olla myös muutoshitautta, sillä henkilöstökustannukset ovat nousseet muita kustannuksia nopeammin huomaamattomasti pitkällä aikavälillä. Ei tarvitse mennä kuin parikymmentä vuotta ajassa taaksepäin, niin tilanne oli vielä aivan toinen. Ala on siis huomaamattaan ajautunut kustannuskriisiin, joka on kartellin takia näyttäytynyt lähinnä siinä, että koko kaukoliikenne on hinnoitellut itseään vähän kerrallaan ulos markkinoilta. Paikallisliikenteessä on etsitty ja kokeiltu uudenlaista kalustoa aivan toisella tavalla. On luultavaa, että nyt kun hintakilpailu on tullut alalle, niin lähitulevaisuudessa aletaan näkemään nykyistä isompaa kalustoa muillakin toimijoilla kuin Onnibussilla.

----------


## iiko

> Tämä voi olla OB:n kompastuskivi, kun talous taas joskus lähtee nousuun. Jos ja kun firman profiili on halpamatkustusta toimittava karjavaunu, sellaisen kysyntä nousukausien aikaan voi hyvinkin leikkaantua. Leikkaantuminen voi olla yllättävän nopeaa, koska kuluttajamarkkina on vaikeasti ennustettava ja nettiaikaan aika nopeakäänteinen. 
> 
> Tilanteenhan voi yrittää pelastaa bisnesluokan sijaan ensimmäisellä luokalla: Otetaan Astromegan peräpäästä penkit pois ja rakennetaan sijaan sikaosasto nahkasohvilla ja konjakkikaapilla.


Maailmallahan MegaBusilla on ihan omaa kalustoa parempaan matkustamiseen, MegaBus Gold. Jos Suomessa on moiselle kysyntää, niin kyllähän tuollaisia tännekin saadaan.

Puhumattakaan Altanoista, joita OB:lle on nyt tullut. En tiedä, miten täyteen jakkaroita ne on sullottu, kun en ole kyydissä ollut, mutta matkatavaratilaa niissä sitten onkin ihan eri tavalla kuin Astromegassa. Lisäksi koska niitä kerran on hankittu, on OB:llä sellaisia linjoja, joille Astromega on turhan suuri kapasiteetiltaan. Lisäksi voisin kuvitella että Altano on esim. noille hiihtokeskusvuoroille aika passeli kulkuväline, muun muassa mainitusta matkatavarasyystä.

----------


## VHi

> Maailmallahan MegaBusilla on ihan omaa kalustoa parempaan matkustamiseen, MegaBus Gold. Jos Suomessa on moiselle kysyntää, niin kyllähän tuollaisia tännekin saadaan.
> 
> Puhumattakaan Altanoista, joita OB:lle on nyt tullut. En tiedä, miten täyteen jakkaroita ne on sullottu, kun en ole kyydissä ollut, mutta matkatavaratilaa niissä sitten onkin ihan eri tavalla kuin Astromegassa. Lisäksi koska niitä kerran on hankittu, on OB:llä sellaisia linjoja, joille Astromega on turhan suuri kapasiteetiltaan. Lisäksi voisin kuvitella että Altano on esim. noille hiihtokeskusvuoroille aika passeli kulkuväline, muun muassa mainitusta matkatavarasyystä.


Esim. Scania Interlinkkiin mahtuu max. 71 matkustajaa. Astomegassa on 89 paikkaa. Epäilen, että onko noi 18 lisäpaikkaa kalliimman hankintahinnan väärtejä. Toki tommosen kaksikerrosvehkeen imago on hienompi kuin tavallisen bussin ja sinne mahtuu pyörätuoleja mukaan (joka tuskin kuitenkaan liiketaloudellisesti on mikään merkittävä palvelu).

----------


## hylje

18 paikkaa on kuitenkin neljännes lisää kapasiteettia. Kyllä se kannattaa, kunhan vaan sen kapasiteetin saa myytyä.

----------


## kuukanko

ExpressBus.fi:ssä pääsee lukemaan EB:n asiakaslehti Expressiä. Tuoreimman numeron 1/2016 sivulla 7 mainostetaan, kuinka EB:llä pääsee Turusta Helsinkiin vain 25 eurolla. En ennusta kovin valoisaa tulevaisuutta, jos tuota pidetään mainostamisen arvoisena hintatasona...

----------


## Melamies

LAL:n tj Mika Mäkilä kertoi tänään SLHS:n syyskokouksessa, että EB-brändi siirtyy vuoden vaihtuessa Nuolibussit ry:lle. Sen takana ovat hänen mukaansa Länsilinjat, Paunu, Pekola ja Vainio.

----------


## kallio843

> LAL:n tj Mika Mäkilä kertoi tänään SLHS:n syyskokouksessa, että EB-brändi siirtyy vuoden vaihtuessa Nuolibussit ry:lle. Sen takana ovat hänen mukaansa Länsilinjat, Paunu, Pekola ja Vainio.


Koko yhdistyksellä ei löydy mitään nettisivuja vaikka vuodenvaihteeseen on reilu kuukausi. Myöskään en löytänyt muualtakaan informaatiota asiasta. Irrottuukohan nettimyynti omaksi järjestelmäksi vai jatkaako vielä Matkahuollon järjestelmällä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Koko yhdistyksellä ei löydy mitään nettisivuja vaikka vuodenvaihteeseen on reilu kuukausi.


Miksi yhdistys tarvitsisi jotkut muut nettisivut kuin www.expressbus.fi?

----------


## Rehtori

Olisiko Expressbus brändinä häviämässä? Vainion sivuilta on viime viikon jälkeen poistunut kaikki Expressbussiin viittaava, aiemmin taustakuvassakin oli logo. Paunun sivuilla mielestäni on kevennetty ja Länsilinjojen etusivulta Expressbussin takaa on linkki Expressbussin sivuille poistettu. Pekolalla ei taida olla tapahtunut vielä muutoksia. Taitaa olla saattohoito menossa?

----------


## kuukanko

EB:n Facebook-sivuilla yhteenliittymän edustaja kertoo, että "ExpressBus on ja pysyy myös tulevaisuudessa. Vainion liikenne sen sijaan on näillä näkymin irtaantumassa yhteenliittymästä. Asiasta tiedotetaan tarkemmin myöhemmin."

----------


## Rehtori

> EB:n Facebook-sivuilla yhteenliittymän edustaja kertoo, että "ExpressBus on ja pysyy myös tulevaisuudessa. Vainion liikenne sen sijaan on näillä näkymin irtaantumassa yhteenliittymästä. Asiasta tiedotetaan tarkemmin myöhemmin."


Taitaa jatkossa liikenteestä 75% keskittyä Helsingin ja Tampereen välille, eli ei voi kovin valtakunnallisesta yhteenliittymästä puhua. En usko että näin pienenä ilman uusia jäseniä tulee kauaa jatkumaan.

----------


## kallio843

Kyllähän Eebeen kuoppajaiset on nyt viimeistään aloitettu. Mitään lisäarvoahan punanuoli ei tuo Paunulle yksinään joten sikäli ei olisi ihme vaikka kolmostielläkin värit vaihtuisi aika pian.

----------


## JT

> Mitään lisäarvoahan punanuoli ei tuo Paunulle yksinään joten sikäli ei olisi ihme vaikka kolmostielläkin värit vaihtuisi aika pian.


Minusta EB juuri nykyään tuo lisäarvoa Paunun pikavuoroille. Paunun oma brändi käytännössä viimeistään kuoli siinä vaiheessa, kun loputkin Tampereen seutulinjat kilpailutettiin ja Paunun kalustoa maalattiin tilaajaväreihin. Olisikohan Paunu-värisiä busseja enää noin kahden käden sormilla laskettava määrä ja muutenkin Paunun brändi on ollut kovin Tampere-keskeinen. 

Jatkossa kun EB käytännössä on yhtä kuin Paunu, niin se sellaisenaan kilpailee pääasiassa reiteillä Tampere - Helsinki ja Tampere - Turku ja onkin melkoisen vahva toimija vuoromäärissä mitattuna. Tuskin tuosta Paunullekaan mitään transaktiokuluja enää syntyy ja toisaalta se vasta kulu olisikin, jos nykyinen pikavuorokalusto maalattaisiin Paunun väreihin. 

Eri asia sitten on, kuinka menestyksekkäästi Paunu osaa markkinoida EB-brändiä. Toisaalta EB:n hautaaminen ei tältä osin muuttaisi mitään - omaa brändiä olisi joka tapauksessa markkinoitava, ja aloittaa lähes puhtaalta pöydältä.

----------


## moxu

Jos bussi ei ole erityisen nopea, sitä on turha kutsua ExpressBussiksi. Paunulla, sen paremmin kuin Länsilinjoillakaan ei tietääkseni ole Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä yhtäkään erikoispikavuoroa, vaan jokainen kärry katsoo vähintään kaikki solmupysäkit ja käy Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalla, mikä yhteensä hidastaa kokonaismatka-aikaa ainakin vartin parhaasta mahdollisesta.
Paunu on melko tunnettu nimi Tampereella ja Vainio Varsinais-Suomessa, joten oikein rakennettuina näillä on mahdollisuus pärjätä omien nimien varaan rakennetuin brändein. Länsilinjojen tilanne ei välttämättä ole yhtä hyvä, koska vuoroja on vähän, ja ne on tähän asti voitu EB:n sisällä hoitaa limittäin Paunun kanssa. Tosin Paunulle ja Länsilinjoille olisi toisistaan tukea juuri mittelössä sekä Onnibussia että Savonlinjaa vastaan -toisaalta Länsilinjat voisi myös heittää pyyhkeen kokonaan kehiin ja myydä liikennelupansa Savonlinjalle, joka näin saisi jalan oven väliin myös Pohjanmaan suuntaan. Pekola hoidellee hommansa Turun ja Lahden välillä kuten ennenkin.

Asiakkaiden enemmistö ei todellisuudessa yhdelläkään linjalla edes huomaa bussin värityksen muuttuvan. Sikäli EB:n lakkauttamisen perusteena voidaan käyttää täsmälleen samaa argumenttia, millä sen lanseeraamista aikanaan perusteltiin: Asiakkaille auton ulkonäkö on yhdentekevä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jos bussi ei ole erityisen nopea, sitä on turha kutsua ExpressBussiksi. Paunulla, sen paremmin kuin Länsilinjoillakaan ei tietääkseni ole Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä yhtäkään erikoispikavuoroa, vaan jokainen kärry katsoo vähintään kaikki solmupysäkit ja käy Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalla, mikä yhteensä hidastaa kokonaismatka-aikaa ainakin vartin parhaasta mahdollisesta.


Arkisin (M-P) kello 13.30 Tampere-Helsinki ja 20.00 Helsinki-Tampere-Seinäjoki vuorot eivät pysähdy Kuokkamaantien ja Keimolanportin välillä muualla kuin Hämeenlinnassa Eureninkadulla, linja-autoasemalla ja Paasikiventiellä.

----------


## tkp

> Jos bussi ei ole erityisen nopea, sitä on turha kutsua ExpressBussiksi. Paunulla, sen paremmin kuin Länsilinjoillakaan ei tietääkseni ole Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä yhtäkään erikoispikavuoroa, vaan jokainen kärry katsoo vähintään kaikki solmupysäkit ja käy Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalla, mikä yhteensä hidastaa kokonaismatka-aikaa ainakin vartin parhaasta mahdollisesta.


7.30 Tampereelta lähtevä pikavuoro ei käy Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasemalla, ainoastaan Eureeninkadun pv-pysäkillä. Mitä muuten on solmupysäkit?

----------


## moxu

Ainakin Länsiväylällä ja Turunväylällä olen kuullut liittymissä eli "solmuissa" (Finnoonsolmu, Leppäsolmu yms.) käytettävän nimitystä "solmupysäkki", joka yhteismitallisena terminä kuvaisi hyvin myös Keimolanportin ja Kuokkamaantien välisiä pysäkkejä kolmostien laidassa.

Jos bussia halutaan markkinoida nopeana määräpaikkojensa välisenä yhteytenä, sillä ei saa olla "turhia" pysähdyksiä, mutta jos sen halutaan palvelevan yhteyksiä maaseudun ja kaupunkien välillä (mikä esim.Paunun tapauksessa voisi olla ilmeisen järkevää), ei Express-sanan viljely välttämättä ole kovin relevanttia.

----------


## deepthroat

> Ainakin Länsiväylällä ja Turunväylällä olen kuullut liittymissä eli "solmuissa" (Finnoonsolmu, Leppäsolmu yms.) käytettävän nimitystä "solmupysäkki", joka yhteismitallisena terminä kuvaisi hyvin myös Keimolanportin ja Kuokkamaantien välisiä pysäkkejä kolmostien laidassa.
> 
> Jos bussia halutaan markkinoida nopeana määräpaikkojensa välisenä yhteytenä, sillä ei saa olla "turhia" pysähdyksiä, mutta jos sen halutaan palvelevan yhteyksiä maaseudun ja kaupunkien välillä (mikä esim.Paunun tapauksessa voisi olla ilmeisen järkevää), ei Express-sanan viljely välttämättä ole kovin relevanttia.


No jos OnniBus viljelee tuota Onni sanaa synonyymina onnellisesta matkustamisesta, niin ei sekään kauhean relevanttia viljelyä ole polvet suussa ja persus ja selkä hiessä matkustamisesta, siitä on onnellisuus kaukana, vaikka kuinka halvalla pääsisi.

----------


## moxu

Vainion "uudessa" pikavuorolookissa on oma jujunsa -se näyttää erilaiselta aiempaan verrattuna. Muuten itse tuotteessa ei liene eroa Expressbus-aikoihin verrattuna.
Voihan olla, että viimeinen pisara Vainiolle Eb-yhteistyössä oli tammikuun matkamessujen näyttelystandista tullut lasku. Se ei ainakaan ihmetyttäisi, sillä tunnen useampiakin tahoja, jotka ovat katsoneet tapahtuman hinta-hyöty-suhteen olevan omiin tarpeisiinsa heikko. Vainio sitten totesi, ettei Eb:stäkään sitä markkinoinnillista etua ole, mikä oli siihen aikaan, kun tuotemerkki tosiaan oli valtakunnallinen.

----------


## kallio843

Expressbus saa pitkästä aikaa uuden liikennöitsijän, kun Kasilinja aloittaa 3.6 alkaen EB-brändin alla Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Helsinki liikennöin. Aikataulu; ma-pe 21.25-01.35 ja takaisin ti-la 02.30-06.30. Vuorot näkyy jo expressbusin sekä matkahuollon hauissa.

----------


## Jussi

> Expressbus saa pitkästä aikaa uuden liikennöitsijän, kun Kasilinja aloittaa 3.6 alkaen EB-brändin alla Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Helsinki liikennöin. Aikataulu; ma-pe 21.25-01.35 ja takaisin ti-la 02.30-06.30. Vuorot näkyy jo expressbusin sekä matkahuollon hauissa.


Pienemmille ja tuntemattomammille yhtiöille Expessbus on hyvä markkinointikanava, mutta perinteisille isoille yhtiöille kuten Vainio ja Paunu, jotka pärjäävät omalla brändillään, Expressbus taitaa olla lähinnä kuluerä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Pienemmille ja tuntemattomammille yhtiöille Expessbus on hyvä markkinointikanava, mutta perinteisille isoille yhtiöille kuten Vainio ja Paunu, jotka pärjäävät omalla brändillään, Expressbus taitaa olla lähinnä kuluerä.


No kyllähän Paunu on nykyisellään Expressbussin tukijalka ja varmasti panostaa eniten EB-markkinointiin ja liikenteen kehitykseen.

----------


## Eppu

Mitähän mahdollisia lisäkuluja EB:stä edes nykyisellään on? Nettiliputkin myydään matkahuollon kautta, joten sekään ei liiemmin aiheuta mitään lisäkulueriä. Jos EB:n markkinointi jotain maksaa, niin kyse lie volyymiin nähden varsin mitättömistä summista. Edes Expressi-lehden toimitus ja painatus ei taida ainakaan liikaa maksaa.

----------


## repesorsa

Vähän offtopic, mutta tänään näin Porvoon Näsissä länteenpäin menevän EB-värisen Scania OE:n, oli liian kaukana että en nähnyt firman nimeä ;(  Enpä ole EB-autoja nähnyt Porvoossa vuosiin.

----------


## vaajy

Tänään on sitten se päivä kun Paunu lisää liikennettä Helsinkiin Tampereelta.

Tuossa aiemmin joku sanoi että kaipaisivat suorinta reittiä Helsinkiin, mutta ne ei taida olla niitä.

Eli jatkossakin mennään Valkeakosken kautta.

Valkeakosken liikenne saa siis enemmän vastetta ja olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä kumpi tulee pärjäämään.

Olen itse ollut paljonkin VLK:n autoissa aikoinaan, eikä niissä kyllä Helsinkiin asti istu kovin mielellään, ei varsinkaan ilman USB-mahdollisuutta.

Uskon, että ihmiset tulevat palaamaan Paunun kyytiin tästä pikkuhiljaa kunhan tulee vielä se tieto henkilökohtaisesti perille, että niitä ajetaan nyt kunnollakin.

Uudet vuorot näkyvät Matkahuollosta ja kun niitä käytetään, niitä myös ajetaan  :Smile:

----------


## Jufo

Käytän ihan mieluusti Paunua TRE-HKI välillä jos vuoroja vaan olisi ilta-aikaan. Näköjään yhä edelleen viimeinen vuoro Helsinkiin (Onnibus)  lähtee klo 18 eli liian aikaisin tarpeisiini.

----------


## pehkonen

> Käytän ihan mieluusti Paunua TRE-HKI välillä jos vuoroja vaan olisi ilta-aikaan. Näköjään yhä edelleen viimeinen vuoro Helsinkiin (Onnibus)  lähtee klo 18 eli liian aikaisin tarpeisiini.


Varmaankin vielä ei nähdä tarvetta iltayönvuoroille HKI-TRE tai yöpymistä täällä https://www.paunu.fi/fileadmin/6.6.2022_TRE-HKI.pdf

----------


## vaajy

> Varmaankin vielä ei nähdä tarvetta iltayönvuoroille HKI-TRE tai yöpymistä täällä https://www.paunu.fi/fileadmin/6.6.2022_TRE-HKI.pdf


Paunulle voi laittaa palautetta, niin ehkä sitä kautta onnistuu.

www.paunu.fi

Käsitin myös, ettei bussin ajaminen noilla nettilippuhinnoilla ole enää kovin kannattavaa, varsinkin vajaakapasiteetilla. Sillä 27 euron hinnalla olisi varmaan jotain järkeä.

Nyt on myös syksyn aikataulut käytössä:

Maanantaista 15.8.2022 alkaen tulevat voimaan syksyn aikataulut:

Tarkista uudet aikataulut kokonaisuudessaan täältä http://www.paunu.fi/aikataulut

----------


## Tuomas.P

Näin koronan jälkeen, mitä ajattelevat foorumilaiset nyt Expressbussin tulevaisuudesta? Minusta brändistä pitäisi jo luopua ja kehittää jotain uutta, autotkin voisivat olla Paunun, Pekolan tai Länsilinjojen omissa väreissä jolloin ne olisivat monikäyttöisempiä. En tiedä kulkeeko rahtia enää ja miten siitä maksetaan, kannattaako kuljettaa vai ajaako reitin nopeammin. Monelle valitettavasti Eb edustaa mennyttä ja kallista.

----------


## moxu

ExpressBus oli oman aikansa lapsi, nyt se ei enää palvele alkuperäisessä tarkoituksessaan. Ensimmäinen ongelma on tuotteen nimi, joka antaa ymmärtää tarjotun kyydin olevan erityisen nopea (mitä se ei oikeasti juuri missään ole), toinen se, että pääasiallinen valtakunnallisesti tunnettu kilpaileva tuotemerkki eli Onnibus on tunnetumpi -ja vaikkei olisikaan, sen huomioarvo kirkkaanpunaisilla busseilla olisi parempi.
Paunun, Länskän ja Pekolan omat väritykset ovat sen verran tyylikkäitä, ettei niiden ole mitään syytä kaukoliikenteessäkään nuljua EB-merkkiä väistää.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> ExpressBus oli oman aikansa lapsi, nyt se ei enää palvele alkuperäisessä tarkoituksessaan. Ensimmäinen ongelma on tuotteen nimi, joka antaa ymmärtää tarjotun kyydin olevan erityisen nopea (mitä se ei oikeasti juuri missään ole), toinen se, että pääasiallinen valtakunnallisesti tunnettu kilpaileva tuotemerkki eli Onnibus on tunnetumpi -ja vaikkei olisikaan, sen huomioarvo kirkkaanpunaisilla busseilla olisi parempi.
> Paunun, Länskän ja Pekolan omat väritykset ovat sen verran tyylikkäitä, ettei niiden ole mitään syytä kaukoliikenteessäkään nuljua EB-merkkiä väistää.


Hyvä tiivistys tilanteesta. Aina on kehityttävä jos haluaa pysyä mukana.

----------


## vaajy

> Näin koronan jälkeen, mitä ajattelevat foorumilaiset nyt Expressbussin tulevaisuudesta? Minusta brändistä pitäisi jo luopua ja kehittää jotain uutta, autotkin voisivat olla Paunun, Pekolan tai Länsilinjojen omissa väreissä jolloin ne olisivat monikäyttöisempiä. En tiedä kulkeeko rahtia enää ja miten siitä maksetaan, kannattaako kuljettaa vai ajaako reitin nopeammin. Monelle valitettavasti Eb edustaa mennyttä ja kallista.


Minulle ExpressBus on toimintavarmuutta. Hyvää palvelua. Tuoteautomaatti (siinä saisi muuten olla muutakin kuin vesipulloja!).

Matkahuollon lippukaupassa ExpressBus / Väinö Paunu Oy on esim. 4.96 tähteä.

Onnibus.com on vähän päälle 4 tähteä. En tiedä miten sitä mitataan, mutta esim. edellisen kerran Paunun EB Loimaalle täyden viiden tähden matka (jos tulisi kysely).

Minulle tuli Kuluttajapaneelin kautta kysely Väinö Paunu oy:n pikavuoroliikenteestä EB:ssä ja annoin täydet arviot kaikkialla missä voin.
Kerroin myös kyselyssä selkeästi että en mielellään käytä muita, kuten Onnibussia, matkalla jos mahdollista.

Hienoa, jos Expressbus tekee kyselyitä asiakkailleen esim. Kuluttajapaneelin kautta. Annan jatkossakin täydet tähdet.
Marraskuussa taas Väinö Paunu Oy:llä Loimaalle, maksoi mitä maksoi, vaikka sinne junaa ja Onnibussiakin menisi. Ei vain pysty menemään millään muulla  :Smile:

----------


## ija

> Hienoa, jos Expressbus tekee kyselyitä asiakkailleen esim. Kuluttajapaneelin kautta. Annan jatkossakin täydet tähdet.


Perustelut täysille tähdille jatkossakin?  Onko jatkoa näkyvissä?

----------


## vaajy

> Perustelut täysille tähdille jatkossakin?  Onko jatkoa näkyvissä?


Minulta saa aina täydet tähdet kun on Paunun ExpressBus-kysely kyseisessä paneelissa.

Olen myös arvioinut siinä VR:ää ja OnniBus.comia, jotka eivät saaneet ihan täysiä tähtiä. En voi antaa täysiä tähtiä OnniBus.comille, koska matkustus niissä autoissa on epämukavaa.
Jalat osuvat koko ajan seuraavaan penkkiin, bussissa voi olla liian paljon ihmisiä introvertin kannalta, kun senttien takia valitaan se.

Itse maksan mieluusti vaikka euronkin enemmän menopaluusta, kun tiedän että tulee yksikerrosbussi ja ei jalat osu seuraavaan penkkiin.

Lisäksi Paunun EB-autot on parhaita introverteille, koska siinä on neljä ensiriviä kolmepaikkaisia. Siinä toisella puolella käytävää on vain yksi penkki.
En halua ketään viereeni kun matkustan bussissa.

Junassa taas ahdistaa kunduktööri, jota pitää päivystää, helpoiten sanon kuskille nimeni ja nousen kyytiin. Sitten rauhallinen matka alkaa.

Väinö Paunu Oy:lle pieni miinus tulee vuorolla Tampere - Turku siitä, että 100 prosentin todennäköisyydellä illan viimeinen vuoro Loimaalta ei ole bussi, jossa kolme penkkiä neljällä ensirivillä.
En kuitenkaan voi sen takia antaa Paunulle paneelissa neljä tähteä kun kysytään, on kuitenkin ruuhkaton iltavuoro lähes aina klo 21.11 Loimaalta.

Jos tulee uusi kysely Väinö Paunu Oy / ExpressBusista sähköpostiini, voivat olla satavarmoja siitä, että annan aina vitosen siitä.
Mikä parasta noista kyselyistä maksavat vielä kuluttajapaneelit rahaa, ihan herkästi en lähde maksuttomia kyselyitä täyttelemään. Aika on rahaa.

ExpressBussilla on pitkä tulevaisuus: parempi kalusto, hyvät liikennöitsijät mm. Länsilinjat, Pekola ja Paunu ja ennen muuta hyvät reitit. Myös ainakin Paunun autoissa on tuoteautomaatti ja Aamulehti.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Lisäksi Paunun EB-autot on parhaita introverteille, koska siinä on neljä ensiriviä kolmepaikkaisia. Siinä toisella puolella käytävää on vain yksi penkki.
> En halua ketään viereeni kun matkustan bussissa.


Saako kysyä että jos olet bussissa, jossa ei ole tollaisia yksittäisistuimia, ja joku tulee viereesi, niin pyydätkö häntä silloin poistumaan vierestäsi vai yritätkö vain olla välittämättä? Ruotsissa olen huomannut että yllättävän monessa paikkurissa molemat eturivin istuimet ovat introvertti-istuimia.

----------


## vaajy

> Saako kysyä että jos olet bussissa, jossa ei ole tollaisia yksittäisistuimia, ja joku tulee viereesi, niin pyydätkö häntä silloin poistumaan vierestäsi vai yritätkö vain olla välittämättä? Ruotsissa olen huomannut että yllättävän monessa paikkurissa molemat eturivin istuimet ovat introvertti-istuimia.


Suomessa on yleistä, että bussissa omitaan itselle ensin paikka, ja vasta kun kaksipaikkaisissa on ihminen kaikissa, ihmiset alkaa istua viimesijaisiin vaihtoehtoihin.

Annan tilaa heti kun bussi täyttyy tai jos joku kysyy.
Yksi matkustaja raivosi kerran kahden paikan varaamisesta, vaikka Länsilinjan bussissa oli useita kaksipaikkaisia vapaana.

Minä en pidä siitä, että joku tuntematon istuu, etenkin jos on joku humalainen yövuorolla yms. Sen takia vältän OnniBus.comia (yleensä ruuhkainen) ja Nysse-linjoja 3, 8 ja 7, liian ruuhkaisia minulle.
Ongelman voi toki ratkaista siten, että ostaa kaksi paikkaa vierekkäisenä, mutta se tulisi liian kalliiksi, kun enää ei saa niitä puoleen hintaan varattua.

Myös esim. Paunun autoissa Nysse-alueella on introverttipenkki edessä (autot #112 ja vastaavat), mutta jotkut kuljettajat eivät pidä siitä, jos siihen istuu mikäli muitakin paikkoja on.

----------


## vaajy

Nyt oli tulossa matka Hämeenlinnaan 29.11.22. Katsoin vaihtoehdot.

ExpressBussissa oli aamulähtö Länsilinjat selkeästi kallein. Valkeakosken Liikenne oli kallis sekin.
Väinö Paunu Oy:n aamulähtö oli edukas, mutta illan paluulähdössä oli sitten paljon ilmaa.

Paunun EB-lähdöllä satamasta tässä vähän aikaa sitten oli juoppoja kyydissä ja Mats joutui poistamaan alkoholistit kyydistä.

Lisäksi minun pitää saapua kotiin klo 20, joten Paunun lähtö Hämeenlinnan l-a on aivan liian myöhäinen ja saunareissu menee juoksemiseksi.

Tuli tilattua junaliput, 6,30 meno ja 6,30 paluu. Lippu voimassa 2 tuntia tilatusta lähdöstä.

Säästöä ExpressBusseihin on ainakin 2-5 euroa. Nyt kun inflaatio on se 8 prosenttia ja todellinen 28 prosenttia, niin ei ollut oikein muuta vaihtoehtoa.

Miten on mahdollista, että juna on kilpailukykyisempi nykyään kuin bussi? Plussaa siitä Paunulle, että olivat halvimmat bussit sinne.
Plussaa myös siitä, että Viron viinanhakureissulla juopuneet ja bussissa juovat poistetaan bussista häiritsemästä muiden matkantekoa, juopotella voi kotona jos haluaa.

Nyt ei vaan aikataulut oikein napannut. Junalla ei mene juoksemiseksi Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen bussiin kotiin.

----------

